# silica gel = σίλικα τζελ, σιλικαζέλ



## nickel (Oct 4, 2008)

Αναζητώ στο διαδίκτυο την επικρατέστερη μετάφραση για το silica gel, εκείνο το ξηραντικό μέσο που βάζουν σε σακουλάκια μέσα σε συσκευασίες για να τραβά την υγρασία, και βλέπω ότι για ένα τόσο συνηθισμένο αντικείμενο δεν έχουμε καταλήξει σε κοινή ονομασία.







Έτσι στο ΙΑΤΕ αλιεύω:
κόκκοι οξειδίου του πυριτίου
πηκτή πυριτίου
πήκτωμα πυριτίου
πυριτικό κολλοειδές πήγμα
σκόνη πυριτίου
σιλικαζέλ
σιλικατζέλ
κολλοειδής πυριτία (αυτό δίνει και το Ματζέντα)

Ο ορισμός από τη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silica_gel
Silica gel is a granular, porous form of silica made synthetically from sodium silicate. Despite the name, *silica gel is a solid*.

Παρότι *silica* είναι το *διοξείδιο του πυριτίου*, δεν αναφέρεται έτσι σε καμιά από τις παραπάνω αποδόσεις.
Ωστόσο στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκω και «πηκτή διοξειδίου του πυριτίου» και «πηκτή οξειδίου του πυριτίου».
*Πηκτή* είναι η επίσημη λέξη για το gel, που λέγεται και γέλη και ζελέ(ς) (των μαλλιών, όχι jelly).
Βρήκα λιγοστά ευρήματα για την πρώτη μετάφραση (κόκκοι οξειδίου του πυριτίου), αλλά τίποτα για αυτό που θα προτιμούσα εγώ (*κόκκοι διοξειδίου του πυριτίου*).

Βοήθεια, χημικοί!

Υπενθύμιση:
*silicon = πυρίτιο
silicone = σιλικόνη*

Silicon Valley = Κοιλάδα του πυριτίου (λόγω των μικροτσίπ).
Όχι _Κοιλάδα της σιλικόνης_ (που μεταφράζει το Silicone Valley, παρατσούκλι του San Fernando Valley, άλλοτε κέντρου παραγωγής πορνοταινιών).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2008)

Στο πανεπιστήμιο το λέγαμε σίλικα τζελ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Στο πανεπιστήμιο το λέγαμε σίλικα τζελ.


Γιά κοίτα σύμπτωση! Κι εγώ που δεν πήγα στο ίδιο πανεπιστήμιο, σίλικα τζελ το έλεγα!


----------



## sarant (Oct 4, 2008)

Κι εμείς σαν την Αλεξάνδρα το λέγαμε. 
Υπόψη ότι το τζελ ειναι παραπλανητικό, γιατί αυτά είναι κόκκοι, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2008)

sarant said:


> Υπόψη ότι το τζελ είναι παραπλανητικό, γιατί αυτά είναι κόκκοι, όχι;


Γι' αυτό προτιμώ την απόδοση με το «κόκκοι». Ωστόσο, η ΕΕ φαίνεται να προτιμά την απόδοση με την «πηκτή» για να μην απομακρυνθεί από το gel. Κι εγώ σκέφτομαι «πηχτή» και αηδιάζω.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2008)

Και λίγη επιστήμη από τη Mini-Encyclopedia of Papermaking Wet-End Chemistry. 
_Despite the fact that colloidal silica has the same chemical formula as quartz sand, SiO2, the two materials could hardly be more different in their effect on paper machine operations. The key difference is size. The subunits of colloidal silica particles are typically in the range of 1 to 5 nm. Whether or not these subunits are joined together depends on the conditions of polymerization. Initial acidification of a water-glass (sodium silicate) solution yields Si(OH)4. If the pH is reduced below 7 or if salt is added, then the units tend to fuse together in chains. These products are often called "silica gels." If the pH is kept slightly on the alkaline side of neutral, then the subunits stay separated, and they gradually grow. These products are often called silica sols. _





Περιττό να πούμε (είναι περιττό;) ότι το *silica *gel δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με το *silicone *gel (που είναι γνωστό και από τα εμφυτεύματα στήθους), διότι άλλο πράγμα το SiO2, δηλαδή το διοξείδιο του πυριτίου και άλλο η silicone, σιλικόνη ή καλύτερα σιλικόνες που είναι μια τάξη χημικών ενώσεων του πυριτίου (silicon). 

Δυστυχώς πολλοί μπερδεύουν το silicone με το silicon, δηλαδή τις σιλικόνες με το πυρίτιο. Στα Ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει αυτό το μπέρδεμα, αλλά από την ώρα που μπαίνουν στη μέση τα Αγγλικά, έχουμε αυτή τη σύγχυση και στους μεταφραστές, προφανώς. 
Αχ, δωδεκάρια τούς έβαζα στη Χημεία τότε, και τώρα έχουν βγει στο κουρμπέτι και παριστάνουν τους παντογνώστες μεταφραστές!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 5, 2008)

Πληροφοριακά, να προσθέσω ότι στην ομοιοπαθητική υπάρχει το φάρμακο silica. Πρόκειται πάλι για το διοξείδιο του πυριτίου:
Quartz, Silicea or Silica (SiO2) Silicion (sic) Dioxide
Silica is the most common crystal on earth in the pure forms of the gemstones Amethyst, Citrine, Milky quartz, (Opal), Quartz, Rock crystal, Rose quartz, and Smoky quartz.
Η άμμος στη φύση είναι διοξείδιο του πυριτίου.

Πάντως, το *silica gel ή Amorphous silica* σύμφωνα με την Βικιπέδια δεν είναι απλώς διοξείδιο του πυριτίου, αλλά, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα παραπάνω, προϊόν επεξεργασίας του _πυριτικού νατρίου (sodium silicate, Na2SiO3)_:
_A solution of sodium silicate is acidified to produce a gelatinous precipitate that is washed then dehydrated to produce colorless silica gel.[2] When a visible indication of the effectiveness of the silica gel as a desiccant is required ammonium tetracobaltate(II) or cobalt chloride, (NH4)2CoCl4 is added.[2] This is blue when anhydrous, turning pink when hydrated and this process is reversible.[2]_

Από την Βικιπέδια πάλι, το *Sodium silicate (πυριτικό νάτριο ή υδρύαλος ή υγρό γυαλί, Na2SiO3)*, έχει ποικίλες χρήσεις σαν πρόσθετο τσιμέντου, χρωμάτων, για παραγωγή πυράντοχων υλικών, σαν συντηρητικό τροφίμων κλπ


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2008)

Στην παράθεση από τη Wikipedia που έκανα (Silica gel is a granular, porous form of silica made synthetically from sodium silicate) πρόσεξα αυτό που επισημαίνετε: «made synthetically from sodium silicate». Που σημαίνει ότι (εδώ σταματώ να καταλαβαίνω) μπορεί να μην έχει «μεταφραστική» σχέση με το silica / (δι)οξείδιο του πυριτίου. Παραταύτα, ακόμα και σε επίσημες μεταφράσεις βλέπουμε το «πηκτή [που δεν είναι «πηκτή»] οξειδίου του πυριτίου». Μήπως λοιπόν αυτό οδήγησε τους καλούς καθηγητές να προτείνουν «σίλικα τζελ»; (Σε κάνα-δυο λήμματα του Πάπυρου το είδα «σίλικα ζελ».) Θέλω να καταλήξω σε κάτι που να μπει στον τίτλο και δεν θέλω να τον κάνω συλλογή λανθασμένων αποδόσεων.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2008)

Διάβασε την εικόνα που έχω βάλει πιο πάνω. 
Το synthetically σημαίνει απλώς ότι το silica gel δημιουργείται με διαδικασία πολυμερισμού που δεν υπάρχει στη φύση. Η σύστασή του είναι πάλι οξείδιο του πυριτίου -- μία από τις πάμπολλες μορφές του.


----------



## N10 (Nov 24, 2008)

Μιας και γίνεται κουβέντα περί σιλικόνης, πυριτίου, πηκτών και πηκτωμάτων, 
να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι;
Μήπως υπάρχει καμία ιδέα για το *octadecylsilyl *silica gel;
Δεν μπορώ να βρω τίποτα στα Ελληνικά...

(Συνέχεια εδώ.)


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 28, 2009)

Το silica gel αποτελείται από οξείδιο του πυριτίου το οποίο όμως θα μπορούσαμε μονολεκτικά να αναφέρουμε με τον όρο πυριτία. Από την άλλη μεριά η λέξη gel στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται με δύο όρους: πηκτή αλλά και γέλη (gel - γέλη!!!). Επομένως μπορούμε να έχουμε αρκετές και ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφράσεις α. πηκτή πυριτίας β. πήκτωμα πυριτίας γ. πήγμα πυριτίας δ. κολλοειδής πυριτία ε. πυριτική γέλη και στ. γέλη πυριτίας. Οι εναλλακτικές είναι πάρα πολλές αλλά όλες ορθές. Αν μάλιστα θέλει κανείς να περιγράψει την λειτουργική μορφή του silica gel θα πρέπει να προσθέσει και τη λέξη άνυδρη/άνυδρο ενώ γίνεται ένυδρη/ένυδρο όταν απορροφήσει την υγρασία του περιβάλλοντος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2009)

Όπως λέει και εδώ (και όχι μόνο, και το είπαμε και παραπάνω), «Silica gel is a desiccant -- the silica beads absorb moisture. The term "gel" is a misnomer; the beads are hard and brittle».

Το _πήκτωμα_ και η _πηκτή_ είναι καλές λέξεις για το gel (δεν έχει σημασία που η δεύτερη μού θυμίζει πηχτή, «πηγμένο ζωμό βρασμένου κεφαλιού γουρουνιού») και η _γέλη_ ένας χρήσιμος νεολογισμός (που δεν έχει φιλοξενηθεί ακόμα στα γενικά λεξικά της ελληνικής) — ζελέ στα μαλλιά και στο ψυγείο, γέλες στη χημεία. Το αγγλικό gel είναι απλώς η πρώτη συλλαβή του gelatin, που κατάφερε και αυτονομήθηκε. Όλα αυτά δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τους σκληρούς κόκκους του silica gel, και θα μου πεις ότι δεν φταίνε τα ελληνικά για αυτό, από την άλλη όμως κατανοώ και τους καθηγητές που το κρατάνε _σιλικαζέλ_ αφού δεν θέλουν να αναλάβουν την ευθύνη για σαχλές αποδόσεις του είδους «κολλοειδής πυριτία». Η «πυριτία» μού αρέσει, δεν ξέρω αν ενοχλεί αυτούς που λένε ότι το silica εδώ δεν είναι ακριβώς πυριτία (κάπου σ' αυτό το σημείο χάνω την επαφή με την επιστήμη). Αλλά μια απόδοση του είδους «κόκκοι πυριτίας» θα σήμαινε κάτι στο απλοϊκό μάτι μου. Οι πηχτές και τα ζελεδάκια απευθύνονται σε πολύ πιο υλιστικές διαστάσεις της προσωπικότητάς μου.


----------



## Tsigonias (Feb 28, 2009)

Δυστυχώς δεν αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον όρο κόκκοι πυριτίας για να περιγράψουμε το silica gel. Η πυριτία είναι μια ολόκληρη κατηγορία υλικών που μπορεί να έχουν πολύ διαφορετικές ιδιότητες και εφαρμογές και είναι δυνατό να έχουμε πυριτίες πολύ διαφορετικές και άσχετες με το silica gel. Επομένως θα πρέπει να περιλάβουμε στον όρο και τη λέξη gel καθώς η έννοια την πυριτίας είναι κατά πολύ ευρύτερη. Τα οξείδια των Si, Al και Ti ονομάζονται αντίστοιχα πυριτία, αργιλία και τιτανία και ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των υλικών που ονομάζονται ζεόλιθοι. Από την άλλη μεριά η λέξη κόκκος, μπορεί να παραπλανά αλλά δεν προσδιορίζει την σκληρότητα ενός υλικού παρά μάλλον το σχήμα του. Έχεις δίκαιο για την κολλοειδή πυριτία και εμένα μου φαίνεται σαχλή απόδοση. Επιμένω όμως ότι πρέπει να αποδοθεί και ο όρος gel διαφορετικά η λέξη πυριτία είναι εντελώς ασαφής.
Το silica gel που χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα δεν έχει καθορισμένο χρώμα (το χρώμα προέρχεται από τους δείκτες που προστίθενται στην μάζα του για να έχουμε οπτική ένδειξη την ικανότητάς του να απορροφά υγρασία). Επίσης υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που ονομάζουμε silica gel υλικά που δεν αποτελούνται καν από πυριτία αλλά από άλλους υγροσκοπικούς ζεόλιθους. Στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να αποδόσουμε την λειτουργική δράση του υλικού και μόνο αρκεί να το χαρακτηρίσουμε υγροσκοπικό ζεόλιθο. Αν θέλουμε να προσδιορίσουμε την χημική σύσταση δεν αρκεί αυτό θα πρέπει μάλλον να πούμε πήκτωμα πυριτίας. Κανείς δεν προσδιορίζει με την λέξη πήκτωμα το πόσο πηκτό είναι!!! επομένως μπορεί να είναι και στερεό!!!
Σχετικά με την λέξη γέλη μπορεί να μην υπάρχει στα λεξικά αλλά συναντάται συχνά σε τεχνικά εγχειρίδια και πανεπιστημιακά συγγράμματα. Εδώ θα πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι εκπλήσσομαι που χαρακτηρίζεις την γέλη νεολογισμό, μπορεί και να είναι... Εξακολουθώ να μην θέλω να το πιστέψω. Θεωρούσα πάντοτε ότι αυτή η λέξη υπήρξε ανέκαθεν ελληνική και ξεχάστηκε μέχρις ότου χρειάστηκε να την επαναφέρουμε σε χρήση. Αισθάνομαι έντονα ότι αυτή η λέξη είναι τόσο κτήμα της γλώσσας μου όσο λίγες άλλες (είναι μια διαίσθηση για την οποία θα έβαζα το χέρι μου στη φωτιά σε κάθε περίπτωση!!!). Αν όντως είναι νεολογισμός θα πρέπει να είναι τρομερά επιτυχημένος για να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Πρέπει μάλλον να ψάξουμε σοβαρά την ιστορία αυτής της λέξης.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2009)

Γελ-άω, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, με τη _γέλη_. Δεν ξέρω ποιος την πρωτοπρότεινε, δεν μπήκε πάντως στον πειρασμό, αφού προέρχεται από τη _ζελατίνη_ (gelatin), να την ονομάσει _ζέλη_. Τη λέξη την έχωσαν πάντως στο λεξικό Penguin το 1974 (*gel* _ουσ_. (_χημ_.) γέλη, κολλοειδές πήγμα), που σημαίνει ότι ήταν καθιερωμένη, και μου λένε ότι υπήρχε ήδη στο _Μέγα Αγγλοελληνικόν Ιατρικόν Λεξικόν_, Τσούκα και Ψάλτη, του 1957. Αλλά για τα γενικά λεξικά είναι ακόμα νεολογισμός...

Παρηγορηθείτε με ένα gelato.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2009)

Ειδικότερα για την ετυμολογική σχέση της _γέλης_ με το _γελώ_:
Η gelatin (ζελατίνα) προέρχεται από το λατινικό gelatus, παγωμένος.
Το λατινικό _gelo_, παγώνω, θεωρείται ότι έχει κοινή καταγωγή με το ελληνικό _γελώ_ (που, εκτός από τη σημερινή του σημασία, σήμαινε και «λάμπω») στην ινδοευρωπαϊκή ρίζα *gel- «λάμπω, είμαι λαμπρός, γελώ, χαμογελώ».

Αλλά είμαι σε ξένα χωράφια. Μην το πολυσκαλίζεις γιατί μπορεί να θέλουν να κάνουμε τη _ζελατίνη_... _γελατίνη_.


----------

